# O Scale GG1 and Cars



## Foxer55 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am looking to get a GG1 and matching scale and period passenger cars but... There is an MTH GG1 which I'm sure is a first class product but my layout will be limited to O-36 and the MTH is O-72. It s also 20" long which works out to 1/48 scale. There are several other GG1s available that are O-27/31 but are 15 inches long. By my calculations, this works out to 1/64 scale. So, I'm kinda stuck with the smaller example of the two but now I need to find passenger cars of the same period and same scale as 1/64 but the only ones I can find are 18" long requiring larger than O-36 and they are out of scale because they work out to 1/48 scale. The GGI was in service starting in 1934 so I need Pennsylvania Rail Road passenger cars of that period that match in scale to 1/64.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I/64 scale is S scale trains you know?


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

Williams and MTH railking have GG1s that are scale height, width but are shorter to handle O31 curves. You can also find some older Lionel GGs that handle the smaller curves. K-line also makes a GG1 that is closer to S scale but nice detail and a great running engine. K line also made matching cars for the GGs. Their are a lot of choices for you on GGS out on the market. Hope this helps. Nick


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Williams has a semi-scale GG1 (around 15" long coupler to coupler). They also have a scale GG1. The scale Williams GG1 will handle O42 curves if you can make your layout a little bigger than O36. MTH scale GG1 needs O72 and the MTH Railking GG1 will handle O31. RMT also has a semi-scale GG1.

MTH has many PRR passenger cars that are less than 18”. The 60’ streamliners and Madison cars are 16” long and the O27 cars are a bit shorter. Use the MTH product locator; choose the Railking product line, the passenger car product classification and the Pennsylvania roadname.

I think either Madison cars or streamliners would be period appropriate to use with a GG1.


----------



## Foxer55 (Dec 27, 2015)

big ed said:


> I/64 scale is S scale trains you know?


Well, I dunno... If the stated minimum curve for a model car is O31 gauge and the true car is 80 feet but its model length is 15 feet then the scale works out to 1/64. I don't know enough - yet - to know if the model car is not produced with scale realism or if it has been produced only as a "kind of like" representation.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Foxer55 said:


> Well, I dunno... If the stated minimum curve for a model car is O31 gauge and the true car is 80 feet but its model length is 15 feet then the scale works out to 1/64. I don't know enough - yet - to know if the model car is not produced with scale realism or if it has been produced only as a "kind of like" representation.


Don't forget, it is not just about the curve that can accommodate those engines and trains, but clearance's as well.
Just make sure you have enough clearance near those curves to allow the overhang of the larger cars, even if they can handle the curves.
Otherwise, those longer cars will hit or rub against anything set too close to the track.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxer55 said:


> Well, I dunno... If the stated minimum curve for a model car is O31 gauge and the true car is 80 feet but its model length is 15 feet then the scale works out to 1/64. I don't know enough - yet - to know if the model car is not produced with scale realism or if it has been produced only as a "kind of like" representation.


unless something is true 1/48, it will most likely be compressed.
most of us have to compromise, don't have floor space for true scale radius


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

In terms of what to put behind the GG1, I would recommend the Congressional set. Sleek stainless steel effect with Tuscan Red name boards. The 15" cars would work great with the size of the curves you intend to use.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Foxer55 said:


> Well, I dunno... If the stated minimum curve for a model car is O31 gauge and the true car is 80 feet but its model length is 15 feet then the scale works out to 1/64. I don't know enough - yet - to know if the model car is not produced with scale realism or if it has been produced only as a "kind of like" representation.


There are many discussions here on scale and gauge. O gauge track is 1:43. O gauge trains (in the US) are 1:48 (kind of). Traditional O gauge trains are not to scale and sometimes more toy than model. The manufacturers size them to suit a given curve or perhaps to fit an existing chassis. This often results in engines and rolling stock that are not as long as a scale example.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're looking for the RailKing passenger cars, they're 15" and would look good with your 15" GG-1 I expect.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

As others have said, the GG-1 comes in different lengths and can thus run on different minimum curves yet they are all the same basic scale roughly 1:48. My postwar GG-1 is 14" long and needs 2" clearance (from the center rail) on 027 curves. You can see it in action here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=768274&postcount=1

Technically, I think my 2332 model officially only supported 31" curves but it does work on my 027. YMMV 

The most comprehensive history I've found about Lionel's GG1 engines:
https://trainz.com/t-gg-1.aspx


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

this is a very interesting topic. because i think after my pre orders come in this will be the next loco i will seek out with some nice passenger cars and im in the same dilemma with the 0-36 curve.


----------

